
Transit Visa and a Chatbot Story - shashankel
https://medium.com/botmage/transit-visa-and-a-chatbot-story-3bc9bf0d9fb0
======
gkgicccj
Can we just ban medium? There's a high correlation between fancy blogs and
useless fluff inside them.

~~~
mtmail
Users browsing /new need to wade through quite a few fluff pieces and upvote
the interesting ones. Users with high karma can also flag individual
submissions (it needs multiple separate users to flag to take an effect).
Domains can only be blacklisted on domain level. IMHO medium.com is a platform
and also brings much good content. Some companies moved their official blogs
there (for good or worse, I hear it drives "engagement").

